

Reckless web practices encourage idiots - joao
http://fullfuckingservice.tumblr.com/post/8357989756/reckless-web-practices-encourage-idiots

======
threepointone
var x = document.getElementsByTagName('p'); for(var
i=0;i<x.length;i++){x[i].style.lineHeight = '140%';}

There, much better to read.

